# Controlling iPad Screens



## DHSLXOP (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I was interested in seeing if anyone had any experience doing something like this. I work for a summer camp that does a big game show day each year. This year, I am looking to incorporate the ipads into the game show to make it more interactive. 

Basically, I am looking for one of two things. I haven't entirely decided how I want to play the game; I want to see what technology exists (and what I can afford, if necessary) before I commit to a particular idea.

Idea 1: Similar to Deal or No Deal. Basically I would be looking for software that, from one computer, could control the images of multiple ipads. I would want each ipad to be able to start out as an image of a briefcase, and then when a contestant picks the suitcase, I can control the ipad to advance to another image of the value inside. I guess I am looking for the ability to control multiple slideshows across multiple ipads from one "base" computer. 

Idea 2: Similar to 1 vs. 100. Basically each camper would have an iPad infront of them. When I asked a question, they would be able to click the answer infront of them. I have seen software that does polling, but it only seems to exist where I could see percentages, not what each individual user answered. 

Does anyone know if either of these technologies exist in the form of an app or software?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 28, 2013)

This doesn't really fit either of your ideas, but it may be something you want to take a look at - The free app iLedMapper lets you control i-Whatevers via Artnet.


----------



## DHSLXOP (May 1, 2013)

I will have to look into that. I've never really used Artnet before.


----------



## cpf (May 2, 2013)

Item 2 sounds a lot like a classroom response/"clicker" system - of which there are many to choose from.


----------



## DHSLXOP (May 2, 2013)

I've seen a lot of classroom "clickers" but I haven't been able to find one that really seems like I could track what each one did. It seems like most just give percentages of how many people picked each answer.


----------

